# [solved]Nie nagrywa płyt, źle rozpoznaje nagrywarkę

## blendermen

Witam.

    Chciałem dziś sobie nagrać płytę DVD więc zainstalowałem brasero. Wielkie było moje zdziwienie, kiedy program nie wykryl DVD-romu.

Zainstalowałem więc burn-cd i sprawdziłem czy serio dvd jest niewidoczny i dostałem taki błąd:

(Dodam, że jestem zapisany do grupy cdrom. Sprawdzałem też na roocie czy działa wypalanie. Montowanie płyt działa ok.)

```
* Checking programs...                              [ok]

  mkisofs:        version 3.00

  cdrecord:       version 3.00

  isoinfo:        version 3.00

  growisofs:      version 7.1

  mediainfo:      version 7.1

* Unmounting device /dev/hdc...                     [ok]

  mount point:    (not mounted)

  file system:    (unknown)

* Looking for a disk in drive...                    [wrong device]

  Device:         /dev/hdc

  .....

  scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

  devname: '/dev/hdc'

  scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

  Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

  cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/hdc'. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.

  cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

  cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

  Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

  TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

mazur@mazur ~ $ 

```

więc wpisałem cdrecord -scanbus:

```

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'Hitachi HTS54321' 'FB2O' Disk

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

   1,0,0   100) 'Slimtype' 'DVD A  DS8A2S   ' '6A11' Removable CD-ROM

   1,1,0   101) *

   1,2,0   102) *

   1,3,0   103) *

   1,4,0   104) *

   1,5,0   105) *

   1,6,0   106) *

   1,7,0   107) *

```

Czemu Linux widzi cdrom jako  /dev/hdc ? cdrom jest przecież

```
ls -l /dev/sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 kwi 17 20:28 /dev/sr0
```

Pzdr.Last edited by blendermen on Tue Apr 19, 2011 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

pewnie ci sie kłóci podsystem IDE i libata

wywal IDE z kernela.

----------

## blendermen

Mam wywalone ide z kernela

----------

## Aktyn

 *blendermen wrote:*   

> Czemu Linux widzi cdrom jako  /dev/hdc ?

 

Jesteś pewien że linux widzi?  :Wink: 

A co pokażą:

```
ls -l /dev/hd*

ls -l /dev/cd*

ls -l /dev/dv*

```

Co do programu to nie mam pojęcia. Ja zwykle przy nagrywaniu podaje ścieżke w programie.

----------

## blendermen

 *Quote:*   

> Jesteś pewien że linux widzi? 

 

Linux nie  :Smile:  ale Tux...hm czemu nie

Aa faktycznie :p Zainstalowałem Nero Linux 4 i działa super.

Widocznie coś te dwa programy nie trybią - myślałem, że to coś z jajkiem bo sprawdziłem dwa programy do nagrywania i nie działało. Teraz będę sprawdzał do trzech razy sztuka  :Smile: 

Pzdr.

----------

## lazy_bum

P.S.

 *blendermen wrote:*   

>     Chciałem dziś sobie nagrać płytę DVD więc zainstalowałem brasero. Wielkie było moje zdziwienie, kiedy program nie wykryl DVD-romu.

 

DVD-ROM zazwyczaj nie nagrywa. (;

----------

